# New pictures of my 55!



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Took some new pictures of my planted 55 today! Enjoy them!











Time for a little kiss.









I moved the micranthemum umbrosum to hopefully help increase it's growth! 









Kyle


----------



## cramramdon (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice, I dig!
Looks kind of like a river runnoff. from a mountain.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow, you've got some great looking crypts, very nice indeed!


----------



## Adam (Jul 27, 2002)

looks very nice kyle!

I wish i had some inventive genius inside of me!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

very nice.
I love those crypts. WOW

I mentioned that before to you. Your tank and overall theme looks kind of yellowish. 
Is it just me ?


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr.Jay_
> very nice.
> I love those crypts. WOW
> 
> ...


Nope not you. I currently have 2 6500 K bulbs and 2 5000 K bulbs in my hood which give it kind of a yellow color. However I found the these colors work the best in my tank. It looks a tiny bit yellowy but my plants seem to really like it. 

Kyle


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

I have the same setup but my pix look more bluish

2x5000k
2x6500k

I will take some pictures soon when I get my new camera


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

hmmm... maybe it is my crappy camera! 

You know you with your fancy new camera. I bet it takes amazing pics. Can't wait to see them!

Kyle


----------



## cramramdon (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr.Jay_
> I have the same setup but my pix look more bluish
> 
> 2x5000k
> ...


I would stick with what works, have you considered compact flouresents?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, those Crypts make mine look completely lame in comparison! Very nice, lush growth.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

Impressed by those crypts. Crypts seem to grow REAL slow for me


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Kyle, could you provide a closeup of the _umbrosum_, please? The reason I ask is because from a distance it looks suspiciously like pearl weed, _Hemianthus micranthemoides_, which is mistakenly pictured on the Florida Driftwood site for _M. umbrosum_. I had asked you a question about this in the Vendor Reviews section, but I don't think you saw it. At least I hope you didn't, because otherwise it would mean you were ignoring me. :sad:

Much thanks,

2la


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2la_
> Kyle, could you provide a closeup of the _umbrosum_, please? The reason I ask is because from a distance it looks suspiciously like pearl weed, _Hemianthus micranthemoides_, which is mistakenly pictured on the Florida Driftwood site for _M. umbrosum_. I had asked you a question about this in the Vendor Reviews section, but I don't think you saw it. At least I hope you didn't, because otherwise it would mean you were ignoring me. :sad:
> 
> Much thanks,
> ...


Man, I was trying to be as sly as I could. I guess you med school people are just to smart for us normal people! :hehe:

Here are some pictures for you: 


















P.S. I wasn't really ignoring you!


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, that's definitely _H. micranthemoides_ as opposed to _M. umbrosum_. Just wanted to check before I placed an order with Florida Driftwood. I realize they have great service and all, but I have a thing for online vendors who can't properly identify the plants that they're selling. Just ignore me...:hehe:


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey KyleT, Just wanted to bump this thread in hopes of maybe seeing some of your own work. I figure as the creator of this great and awesome site you would have a few journals of your own but I've only found this one and a few others. I like Vintage threads lol.


----------

